# Dowel length for cabinet construction?



## kdr152004 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi all,

Seeking your advice on dowel length for cabinet construction using 3/4'' birch plywood.

My plan was to use 1.5'' fluted pins and insert ~1'' into the cabinet bottom and the other ~1/2'' into the sides. Does this sound OK ?

Dowels will be 3/8'' diameter - I'll be using my Jessem jig.

Any guidance much appreciated.

-kdr152004


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Is the cabinet bottom 3/4" ply? If so, the pins will be sticking out the bottom.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I've never used or even considered dowels for cab construction. I think its a lot of work for little benefit.

Is there a reason you can't use screws? The only exposed cab sides are on the ends.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I use a Jessem jig for doweling. I have two
3/8" drills and two collars. I do something
like you described, but maybe with 5/8" 
for the shorter hole.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Sounds like a plan, just be careful that they don't go through as Bondo points out.

A 1/2" depth is okay and be careful when you pound in the dowels so you don't mess up the 
outside of the ply.

Maybe practice on some scrap to adjust your depths properly.

A little reminder, 3/4" ply may be less than .750" so have fun making your cabinets.

Any questions were here to help.


----------



## kdr152004 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi all,

-My bottom will be 3/4'' and act as the 'stile' inserting into the sides or rails or the cabinet box, so the dowels will not stick out. 
- I considered using pocket holes construction, but for my own kitchen, I just feel better using dowels , and I don't have to worry about alignment as much
- I also plan to order another bit and collar and practice on some test pieces

Thanks all for your support


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

FWIW I've built a lot of cabs & again I will discourage you from going this route. If you're worried about alignment, don't be. Just clamp them flush & screw & you'll be fine. Glue is optional. If you feel you really need them, biscuits would be a better way to go IMO.

But if you're bound and determined to use dowels, have at it, just whatever you do, use screws 1/2" depth will not hold them together!


----------



## kdr152004 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the advice rwe2156, I will give this some more thought.


----------

